# Anyone tried the Eonon GA9453B



## petesavva (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm considering pulling the trigger on this bad boy (Eonon GA9453B).

Has anyone had any experience with it?

Any and all info is appreciated.

Pete


----------



## XavierNusum (Jul 13, 2018)

Looks like a cool unit, hope you get some useable feedback!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## street_peddler (Nov 6, 2010)

*Me*

I am literally looking into this head unit currently.

I have an older model Eonon GA6153W. I have had it for years now. I run Nova Launcher an use power amp for my music off an SD card. The issue is the SD card reader is only rated to 32gb. But I have a 64gb sd in and it reads all the music. But its stuck running android 5. I am trying to use my Apple Music with my phone as a hot spot but I cant sign in. I hit the sign in icon an it just sits there. Probably due to old version of android. I have been using my google play music here and there. But for the $200 I paid for this thing it has been worth it. I wanted a newer model for a while but I didnt like the versions with smaller screens and looked like OEM radios.

But If you get this please update.


----------



## petesavva (Nov 10, 2012)

Ordered mine last week. Should be here in a few days. I’ll post an update then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## street_peddler (Nov 6, 2010)

petesavva said:


> Ordered mine last week. Should be here in a few days. I’ll post an update then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


:thumbup: Awesome. From the videos I am watching of recent Eonon headunits running Android 9 I think I will pull trigger soon. Cant wait to see your update.


----------



## petesavva (Nov 10, 2012)

So... it’s here and I really like it. 
Took under 2 hours to install with running the mic and gps cable taking most of the time. 
Swapping the unit was plug and play. Under 30 minutes. 
CarPlay works like a charm being that it’s the reason I bought the thing. 
Car status works equally well with some slight discrepancy on the miles vs the odometer. 

Here’s some pics. One shows where the wire comes out. It’ll end up being touted inside the armrest compartment. But this had to do for now. 

Shoot questions if you got them. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## street_peddler (Nov 6, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for update. Still doing well. Can you install apps from Play store. I use apple music mostly was hoping it would work on this as it doesnt on my old Eonon.


----------



## petesavva (Nov 10, 2012)

When you hook it up and use CarPlay yes. I use amazon music. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Podlesniik (Feb 27, 2020)

Does this unit affect the MFD functionality in any way and do you still retain the optical parking system? Thanks


----------



## aml123 (Apr 3, 2020)

Podlesniik said:


> Does this unit affect the MFD functionality in any way and do you still retain the optical parking system? Thanks


That's exactly what I wanted to know too. I asked Eonon, they said it does. 
Based on that info, I ordered the GA9453B from their eBay store and once I have it installed will post my experience with the unit.


----------



## _norbert_ (Feb 13, 2006)

aml123 said:


> That's exactly what I wanted to know too. I asked Eonon, they said it does.
> Based on that info, I ordered the GA9453B from their eBay store and once I have it installed will post my experience with the unit.



Any further update/feedback on your unit? Anyways to get around the non-factory GPS antenna and Mic and use the factory options?

Just grabbed one myself. Hopefully they fix the little niggles like typos (handbreak) in a firmware update LOL


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2020)

I bought one, as well. The first was bad news and I finally returned it. The second appears to be working fine. The installation (2010 CC) was almost too simple.

I like almost everything (the list of likes is very long) about it except:
- handbrake indicator is counter-intuitive
- can't use the built-in shark fin
- and this is the biggest. I cannot stand the UI of the default launcher. I really like two others (AGAMA and WebCarGuru) and have spent quite a bit of time setting them up but can't reach the radio or carplay apps. CarPlay is one of the top two reasons I settled on this unit.

Has anyone tried changing the launcher? 
Has anyone tried rearranging the apps on the home page? 

I'll admit I'm not much of an android guy so I may be missing something obvious.


----------



## street_peddler (Nov 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I bought one, as well. The first was bad news and I finally returned it. The second appears to be working fine. The installation (2010 CC) was almost too simple.
> 
> I like almost everything (the list of likes is very long) about it except:
> - handbrake indicator is counter-intuitive
> ...


 
So I have an older model Eonon in my 09 GLI. Was looking into this model. I run Nova Launcher on mine an love it. Picture below. I reset everything and still setting up again but I put the apps I use on home screen with poweramp widget for music off the SD card. but Nova is fully customizable. I just go to the app drawer an all the stock loaded apps are there on my model. My model is still on Android 5.0 so Apple Music wont run on it and its limited to only read 32gb sd card 

was thinking of getting this model soon so I can use Apple music. Any issues with connecting moible hotspot to the radio if anyone is doing so? I would use hotspot an stream music to radio using it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I bought one, as well. The first was bad news and I finally returned it. The second appears to be working fine. The installation (2010 CC) was almost too simple.
> 
> I like almost everything (the list of likes is very long) about it except:
> - handbrake indicator is counter-intuitive
> ...


Eonon replied
- the home screen cannot be re-organized
- carplay and the radio are not available to other launchers

sigh


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2020)

street_peddler said:


> So I have an older model Eonon in my 09 GLI. Was looking into this model. I run Nova Launcher on mine an love it. Picture below. I reset everything and still setting up again but I put the apps I use on home screen with poweramp widget for music off the SD card. but Nova is fully customizable. I just go to the app drawer an all the stock loaded apps are there on my model. My model is still on Android 5.0 so Apple Music wont run on it and its limited to only read 32gb sd card
> 
> was thinking of getting this model soon so I can use Apple music. Any issues with connecting moible hotspot to the radio if anyone is doing so? I would use hotspot an stream music to radio using it.


Are you saying connect to your phone's hotspot? It works but I have not been able to get the head unit to connect automatically to the phone. Once I manually set the connection, it works well.


----------



## street_peddler (Nov 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Are you saying connect to your phone's hotspot? It works but I have not been able to get the head unit to connect automatically to the phone. Once I manually set the connection, it works well.


Yes, This model will connect. But some times it will show 5 bars connected then drop to 1. Its older and def way out of spec now a days. Thanks.


----------



## _norbert_ (Feb 13, 2006)

Just installed mine in my 2012 CC today. Still configuring everything (LHD to RHD, getting android auto/carplay working, start up logo, seeing if I can change LED colours). And I need to figure out how best to route the two USB cables

The handbrake alert thing is kinda annoying.not to mention they spell it "handbreak" 
Takes a long time to boot up. RVC wheel angle didn't seem to work initially, but seems it fixed itself.


----------



## _norbert_ (Feb 13, 2006)

Using a patch cable available elsewhere - you can use the sharkfin GPS antenna.
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Car-Blu...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Observations so far
- Android-auto working with the A0585 dongle
- Factory RVC working with the A0580 dongle, complete with guidance lines.
- Parking sensors working
- Climatronic controls displaying on the unit, including heated seats.
- Steering wheel controls working for music & phone.
- initial startup is a lil slow which I was anticipating. A bit slower than the RNS510 on cold start.


Just need to 
- confirm Apple CarPlay is working
- reroute my cables and reattach the fascia. 

Only issue so far is the radio which is producing nothing but static (AM/FM)


----------



## My First Golf R (Sep 30, 2012)

You can use an Car Launcher app for Home screen that can be customized. Since Eonon Launcher is not recognized as an app, You can used the Activity Launcher app to locate Eonon Launcher and its features such as Radio, etc....


----------



## GCabrio (Jun 20, 2020)

Hey all was wondering if someone could help me out - I've had the eonon GA9453B delivered and installed it in my 2012 Golf Cabrio, all going well except that the voice button on the steering wheel doesn't do anything. I havent connected up the external microphone because another post said that the built in one is good enough (which it is). I'm just wondering if the voice button isn't working because I havent connected the external mic or is this something that everyone is having an issue with with this head unit? Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## _norbert_ (Feb 13, 2006)

Looking at replacing the 12V socket with one of these Aerpro units so I have USB input for the CarPlay and Android Auto dongles.

https://aerpro.com/apusbd55


----------



## TorqPup (Jan 1, 2020)

I also just ordered this today. I am going to run the USB cables to the center console. I found a dual plug that will fit in the existing hole in the center console for the stock radio. I plan on using one for CarPlay. The other I am trying to figure out. I might do a dashcam, but leaning more towards having a 4g dongle to put a sim card in. This way I won't have to connect the radio to my phone hotspot each time I get in the car (I think that will get old pretty quick). I am wanting to use the Google maps and Sirius app for streaming the most. 

Is everyone still happy with theirs? I am upgrading from the RNS315. I don't mind the stock radio, but the screen is a bit small and I really miss my CarPlay. I had it narrowed down to this one or the Joying one, but I liked this one just a bit better and don't really need bigger memory.

Let me know what you guys think of yours now that it has been running for a bit.

Torq


----------



## GCabrio (Jun 20, 2020)

Hey I ordered the dongle to go with it (£45) from amazon but ended up sending it back - if you're using android auto there's an app on the playstore called headunit reloaded which works as an emulator for it. I had to fiddle with a few settings but it works really well and actually allows you to have wireless android auto too, so I bought a cheap wireless charging PCB off of ebay and installed it in the ashtray lid so now I just put my phone on there to charge, select the app and it flashes up on screen wirelessly.


----------



## GCabrio (Jun 20, 2020)

I actually had to send mine back- it died like a week after I installed it. I replaced it with the 8in screen Eonon unit with Android 9 and tbh it seems like a better unit. Plus it has steering qheel control mapping options so I was FINALLY able to get my microphone button working again. Hopefully you'll have a better experience with it than I did 😉





TorqPup said:


> I also just ordered this today. I am going to run the USB cables to the center console. I found a dual plug that will fit in the existing hole in the center console for the stock radio. I plan on using one for CarPlay. The other I am trying to figure out. I might do a dashcam, but leaning more towards having a 4g dongle to put a sim card in. This way I won't have to connect the radio to my phone hotspot each time I get in the car (I think that will get old pretty quick). I am wanting to use the Google maps and Sirius app for streaming the most.
> 
> Is everyone still happy with theirs? I am upgrading from the RNS315. I don't mind the stock radio, but the screen is a bit small and I really miss my CarPlay. I had it narrowed down to this one or the Joying one, but I liked this one just a bit better and don't really need bigger memory.
> 
> ...





GCabrio said:


> Hey I ordered the dongle to go with it (£45) from amazon but ended up sending it back - if you're using android auto there's an app on the playstore called headunit reloaded which works as an emulator for it. I had to fiddle with a few settings but it works really well and actually allows you to have wireless android auto too, so I bought a cheap wireless charging PCB off of ebay and installed it in the ashtray lid so now I just put my phone on there to charge, select the app and it flashes up on screen wirelessly.


----------



## H€[email protected]€$TU$ (Jan 27, 2019)

I'll chime in here. I've been running a GA9153A in my '14 JSW for 1.5 years now. If you do some research on Eonon in general you will find that their screens often quit working within the first two years of ownership. Mine was no exception as it quit about 3 weeks ago. Setting this thing up was a pain in the beginning, too. Their rear view camera adapter is ****, don't bother buying it. 100% of them do not work. Instead buy the Skoesch VW unit that does the same, which is what it took to get my rear view camera working. Eonon customer / tech support is basically non-existent. They operate on China time, so 100% of return emails are sent pretty much while everyone in the US is asleep. So that makes contacts very slow since you'll only get in one response a day. In addition, they speak almost no English. Most responses you will get will be canned copy and pastes that show that they only have a vague understanding of what you are asking. If you ask for a non-generic copy and paste they will follow it with another generic copy and paste. You're basically on your own with them, they're no help at all. There is a lot of tech info on the net if you are a good Googler though, so just know that this is a radio for someone who enjoys tinkering and problem-solving. If you want something that works out of the box 100% of the time without any labor input, you will be disappointed with your purchase.

I will say that I am a tinkerer. The functionality of these radios is so much more than you can get from non-Chinese manufacturers that there really aren't many other options. When the radio was working it was everything I wanted. After a week of back and forth emails with them they've agreed to give me 30% off of a new radio, which is laughable because they're 59% off on their website right now. I will probably be getting a GA9453B simply because it's the cheapest way to get a new radio in my car that does anything that I remotely want. I'm just praying to the radio gods that the they've resolved the screen issues that have plagued all their models in the past.


----------



## H€[email protected]€$TU$ (Jan 27, 2019)

I've had the GA9453B in for about a week now. I have to say that this is truly a terrible failure of a radio.

- Very slow. Press a button, get a response about 10-15 seconds later.
- Front facing buttons are constantly being pressed accidentally.
- Must be nearly on top of a router to catch a wifi signal at all.
- That doesn't really matter though because wifi doesn't work even once you do connect. It works for a minute or two and then just stops and doesn't work again for an undetermined amount of time.
- All apps I have tried to download from the Play store crash upon starting.
- Factory launcher crashes regularly.
- Switching to Bluetooth audio input is cumbersome. It is an option within a menu within another menu. This should be a single-touch option from the main screen.
- On a volume scale of 1 to 10, phone audio is 0 and other audio is 8+. There is a mixer menu but phone audio is not in the menu. This results in the phone audio being so quiet at max volume that I can't hear anything. Then when the call is ended you get ears blasted out by whatever music was paused before you turned the volume up to max to hear the phone call.
- I see no option to customize the home screens. I'm still looking for this though. It's hard for me to believe that something so basic does not exist.

Overall I could not possibly be more disappointed in a head unit. This POS is only marginally better than an empty hole in the dash. I'm going to be attempting a return and will be replacing it with something else.


----------



## Deadlyaztec (Mar 1, 2019)

I heard this system is good and stable. I might have trying it for now..

I had a Kenwood high end navigation unit, I was cleaning my dash and I sprayed some stuff on the screen by accident and it kind of mess it up... Hopefully warranty covers it...

https://www.joyingauto.com/joying-n...avigation-system-with-built-in-4g-module.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackson.98 (Nov 25, 2020)

I’ve got one, don’t get me wrong it’s a great unit but my particular one resets itself every 5 minutes and I’ve recently contacted customer support to see what they’ll do. Other than that it’s great, get any app you want, got CarPlay which is way better then just having a dash mount. Pretty much other than the restarting all the time (does anyone else have this problem??) its great


----------

